# LAN Kabeltrommel



## Jared566 (15. September 2009)

Hallo Leute,

Ich suche eine Kabeltrommel für ein 10/100 mbit Netzwerk. Gefunden habe ich das für 250€ (10/100/1000mbit) bei ebay.. allerdings ist mir das nen bischen teuer..
Dieses Kabel sollte auch mal über nacht draußen liegen können (nur das kabel die RJ-45 Stecker nicht!) um die Gartenhütte für eine Nacht mit i-net zu versorgen..
Crimpen kann ich, wär also nicht das Problem, ne 100m Rolle zurecht zu schneiden und mit Steckern zu versehen...
Nur find ich keine Passende Trommel mit Netzwerk dose...

Hoffentlich kann mir wer helfen.. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Jared


----------



## K3n$! (15. September 2009)

Wie lang soll es sein ? 100m ?

--> ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Netzwerk - Kabel - Patchkabel RJ45 Cat.5


Greetz K3n$!


----------



## Jared566 (15. September 2009)

das hab ich mir auch schon angeguckt nur weiß ich nicht ob das auch mal ne nacht draußen überlebt... 
und wie siehts mitta trommel aus?


----------



## midnight (15. September 2009)

Du hast jetzt aber nicht 250€ für 100m Netzwerkkabel ausgegeben? Reicht dir denn ne einfache Rolle, wo dus wieder draufwickeln kannst, oder dachtest du mehr an sowas wie beim Gartenschlauch?

so far


----------



## riedochs (15. September 2009)

Jared566 schrieb:


> das hab ich mir auch schon angeguckt nur weiß ich nicht ob das auch mal ne nacht draußen überlebt...
> und wie siehts mitta trommel aus?



Warum sollte das Kabel die Ausseinsatz nicht überleben? Geht Gefahrlos.


----------



## Jared566 (15. September 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> Du hast jetzt aber nicht 250€ für 100m Netzwerkkabel ausgegeben? Reicht dir denn ne einfache Rolle, wo dus wieder draufwickeln kannst, oder dachtest du mehr an sowas wie beim Gartenschlauch?
> 
> so far



Nein habe ich nicht ^^ ich will mich ja erstmal erkundigen...
dachte an sowas wie bei einer kabeltrommel für strom nur halt für nen lan kabel ^^





riedochs schrieb:


> Warum sollte das Kabel die Ausseinsatz nicht überleben? Geht Gefahrlos.



naja wenns draußen feucht ist bzw regnet...


----------



## Kadauz (15. September 2009)

Jared566 schrieb:


> naja wenns draußen feucht ist bzw regnet...



Iss doch gummiert.


----------



## exa (15. September 2009)

jop, also nass werden darf so ein Kabel auf jeden, ist alles gut isoliert...

allerdings sollte man nicht drauf rumtrampeln, das kann draußen schon übel ausgehen...


----------



## pcfreak_T92 (15. September 2009)

Wenn du Lust hast ein wenig zu Basteln bekommst du das eig. relativ günstig. 
Einfach so eine Trommel besorgen, z.b. von einer Alten Kabeltrommel oder ähnlichem, und dann die Dosen entfernen und sich eine Dose kaufen für den Einbau in Wohnungen, wie Steckdosen nur für RJ 45 und diese da anbringen wo sonst die anderen Dosen an der Trommel waren. Zum Schluss gehste von da einfach an nen Switch und fertig ...


----------



## dot (15. September 2009)

Fuer gelegentlich Einsaetze im Freien reicht ein normales guenstiges Kabel aus. Wenn du es vernuenftig machen willst, musst du eh das Kabel in einem Leitungsrohr verlegen.


----------



## Superwip (15. September 2009)

Achtung beim Rasenmähen; eventuell eingraben

sonst kann aber fast nix passieren


----------



## Jared566 (16. September 2009)

dafür ist ja die kabeltrommel, zum wieder aufrollen  außerdem will ich ja auch nicht nachts rasen mähen.. ich glaub das stört die nachbarn


----------



## midnight (16. September 2009)

Also ich hab festgestellt, die Gummierung der Kabel ist hoch stabil. Bei nem Bekannten liegen einige Meter Kabel in der Erde und die funktionieren bis heute absolut anstandslos.

so far


----------



## dot (16. September 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> Also ich hab festgestellt, die Gummierung der Kabel ist hoch stabil. Bei nem Bekannten liegen einige Meter Kabel in der Erde und die funktionieren bis heute absolut anstandslos.
> 
> so far



Ich hab hier eins ueber den Flur gespannt und da ist der Mantel schon durch, so dass man das Geflecht sieht. Funktioniert dennoch 1a.


----------



## rebel4life (16. September 2009)

Meine güte, es geht nicht umbedingt um die Schirmung (habe von meinem PC bis zum Router ne ungeschirmte Telefonleitung), sondern darum, dass das Kabel die Nässe (Morgentau) oder auch UV Strahlen aushält.


----------



## Bummsbirne (16. September 2009)

also die Isolierung wird durch Sonneneinstrahlung brüchig. Dauert natürlich ein bissl. Da musste das schon einige Tage inner prallen Sonne liegen haben.


----------



## midnight (16. September 2009)

Deswegen liegt das Kabel etwa 10cm tier im Rasen vergraben! Und wenn er da sein Kabel mal nen Tag ausrollt wird die UV-Strahlung das schon nicht gleich durchätzen 

so far


----------



## Jared566 (16. September 2009)

da das kabel eh nur nachts draußen liegen soll und da bekanntlich die sonne nicht scheint, ist mir das egal ^^


----------

